# AdaptaStab First production run is here.



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

up for the morning crowd.


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

it looks great :darkbeer:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Here is a few pics of my hunting setup. Just a bit more weight on the shelf side to offset the weight of the sight. Balances very well!!


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Few more pics for you Guys and Gals.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

looks pretty good. deffinatly alot of options. good luck with sales. i remeber your other thread months ago. alot of cool stuff.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

sawtoothscream said:


> looks pretty good. deffinatly alot of options. good luck with sales. i remeber your other thread months ago. alot of cool stuff.


Thanks much!! As soon as I can move these I will be placing another order. This time I will have weights to offer.

Kris


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Cost and ordering info please?


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Asking $50 with one bracket the mounting hardware and one extension. You have a choice between a 1 3/8" a 2" or a 4" extension.

Either PM me or you can call or E-Mail

If I don't answer please leave a message I'm not always able to answer my phone.


208-251-5933
Email [email protected]


Thanks much
Kris


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Free bump for a heck of a good guy, Kris I hope these sell really well for you, good luck.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> Free bump for a heck of a good guy, Kris I hope these sell really well for you, good luck.


Thanks much J-Daddy!! 

Kris


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

*bump*

sounds like a good deal


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks guys I sold 2 of them to a fellow in WY. He recieved them yesterday and said He is tickled pink!! Give one a try!!!!


Kris


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

How do you like them shiny? this is an option I can get for the next batch.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Here is a setup that My good friend Kelly and I used to shoot fish from the shore one nice Kentucky night. Worked GREAT!! this is the only light sorce we used we had more lights on than we needed but what the heck. We were using an AMS retriever and 4 pocket sized LED flashlights screwed onto the AdaptaStab.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Setting up my wifes Elite Ice with the AdaptaStab a couple lights and a limbsaver stab. We were going to go on a night time Hog hunt but were not able to. Figured I'd show ya the setup anyhow would be great if I had some pics with Her and a Hog though.


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

My goodness, How much does your oneida weigh? I love the idea of two lights for varmit hunting.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Jason Balazs said:


> My goodness, How much does your oneida weigh? I love the idea of two lights for varmit hunting.


My wife tells me it's heavy LOL but it feels just right to me. 

As far as using 2 lights it works great!! The setup that is shown on my wifes bow lit up my 18 in 1 at 35 yards in my back yard....it would be good at 40 if you had better eyes than me  the red lights lit up about 20-25 yards. Tried to get a picture with the red lights and it didn't work out too well


Kris


----------



## Anonym1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Bump for a great idea/product and for a not-so-bad guy either.


----------



## bsizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

how much does one of these weigh w/ a 2" extension?


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

bsizzle said:


> how much does one of these weigh w/ a 2" extension?


Bracket and 1 3/8" extension and the mounting hardware weigh in at 2.6 ounces

Bracket and 2" extension and the mounting hardware weigh in at 2.8 Ounces.

Bracket and 4" extension and the mounting hardware weigh in at 3.3 ounces

Thanks for the question!! I have been meaning to post this info for you all.


Kris


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Kris im sorry i havent got any pics up yet but im loving the bracket teamed up with my stabs Ive shot my highest 3d scores of the year after adding the bracket. Who knows the bracket may be another option for the Xtreme Flatliners

thanks for a great product
Mark


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Nothing to do with the stabs but I couldn't help posting it!! Look what my boy caught today!!!



















Kris


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Pretty fish! Nice!


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice Fish and a great product!


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice fish! I like the adaptastab to but Nice Fish!


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks guys!! He is pretty proud of it. We are going to get it mounted for His Christmas Present. 

And thanks for the props on the Stabs.


Kris


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Well it snowed last night......and today marks the end of another Idaho archery season. Hope everyone that hunted it had good luck!


Kris


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Up for the night shift.:darkbeer:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Up for the morning. Waterfowl opens today!!! no  for me after work this morning


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Great product, the addition of the extra holes is a great idea!


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks Supermag!!


----------



## JP Mach (Apr 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Are you going to have weight available for them?


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Weights may be an option in the future.


Kris


----------



## JP Mach (Apr 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------

